# Gettin' Jiggy in the Creeks 10/20



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Your mission - should you decide to accept it - is fishing in the creeks around Mayport and Blount Island to test your skill with a jighead and soft plastic. There have been reports of Flounder in the Creeks - the success of this mission is paramount - catch fish. Begin at 1pm at Sherman Creek and work your way North to Helen Floyd Cooper. If no flounder are landed cross the river and head to Sisters Creek, continuing North along Hecksher Dr. Repeat, the success of this mission is paramount - If you fail the Mrs. and your kids will disavow any knowledge of your existence. Catch fish.opcorn:

This message will self destruct in 15 seconds.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Are*

losing it Ed  or have you been drinking tonite .....This thread is going to Vanish  are you not fishing this weekend??? opcorn:

*Latin Good Old Boy Club* opcorn:
No membership needed


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, I am fishing this weekend. Going to fish in the creeks with my jighead and soft plastics looking for flounder. Didn't you get it?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Sweeten the Pot Big Ed*

one who has Largest Flounder By Dec 1st wins the Mission throw something out there?:fishing: When they move off to Spawn we all know the Feed Heavily on the Out going Tide as for the rest of Fla that migration is about 1 week every 30 mile heading south meaning the Guys in Melbourne wont get what you are expeiencing in Jax fo another 6 weeks so if it's kicked off in Jax Daytona will get going in or on about 1st week of Nov.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Yesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No longer a VIRGIN!!!
Killed two birds with ONE stone!!!

Gentlemen and fishinmama! Decided to let the Mrs. Sleep in. So woke, dressed and fed the kids. Went up to Sherman's creek. Got there about 9:30. Overcast with a 10 knot wind. NO BUGS!!! Bunch of guys at the creek area. So I went to the river a little further and fished the river. Left the little one in his car seat and the bigger one in her stroller. Then started casting.

Red Jighead and white (non-gulp) curly tail. About a dozen casts using all three SSC techniques, no joy. Moved to the other side of the inlet drain. Saw what I thought to be a hole because the waves were not rippling in that area.
Cast some more BAM! Fish on! First fish caught jigging. First flounder caught in Florida! It was about a 9" flattie. Incredibly exciting! 

Daughter thought dad lost it with all the whooping and hollerin' he was doin'! What excitement man! Cast some more and using the Red technique had something bite off the tail.

Took time out to give Daniel his bottle and Leah a drink. 

Switched to rootbeer colored curly tail. Cast some more and nada. By then it been an hour and the kids were getting cranky. So we came home for lunch. BUT...heading back out in about an hour. THis time with camera and cooler in tow. High tide is at 2pm.

Used two new toys. Tica Scepter GF spooled with Sufix Elite. The Tica worked well. The Elite is a lot different than the Seige. Its much slicker. No problems tying knots. Also feels a little stiffer and thicker in diameter than the Seige.

Look forward to posting another report with pics.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

glad you are getting to use that arsenal you've been amassing! continude good luck thru the day.
good for you ed!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ed i thought you were going to try out "Gulp" on one of these missions? Anyway here to you on your first fish on a Jig :beer::beer: Good report 

*Latin Good Old Boy Club* opcorn:
No membership needed


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

So?????

What'd ya do in round two???


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Mama, JP thanks for the congrats! Being out there has fueled the fire to get really good at it.

RR, thanks for answering all my Questions and for your post on jigging.

Went back out, south side of the River - started from Ferry and worked my way back to the swamp side of Helen Cooper park (don't know why they call it a park, it's nothing more than a tiny strip of dirt and rocks).

Did about 6-8 casts in each area I found, using all three SSC techniques. Walked east to west casting for about 90 min. Came away with nothing. Was close to high tide but the temp was mid 80's and no cloud cover. I am thinking they went to deeper water. Gonna start a new thread to gather more info. Not gonna be satisfied til I am really good at it. As a matter of fact the wife is on notice that were going to the north side of the river once everyone's finished with there naps.

Afterwards went to the pier with some fresh shrimp. Lotta people out but only a few whiting caught. Little wind from NE about 10. Waves were almost completely flat. Someone said ideal conditions for humans but he thinks the fish like it rough. Maybe right. Think that stirs up the food for the non-predators.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

ED, Gimme a call, Ive been pounding the mayport area for years,successfully. I will share some secrets to "the Mayport grind"


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep, ive seen barty with some hoss flatties... He has some good advice for you.. I know a few areas and methods around mayport. I probably cant tell you half of what barty can but, im looking for fishing buddies so, get ahold of me for a weekday fishing trip.. We will catch a few...


----------

